

WhatsApp for Firefox OS released - luisivan
http://getfirefoxos.com/apps/whatsapp-firefox-os-released/

======
jordiae
This gonna be the key to Firefox OS success

------
lmcuende
It was necessary and it's great.

------
izqui
Looking really, really good.

